# Mail et synchronisation email



## Elithrin (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai ajouté un compte email sur l'application Mail de mon Ipad 3 mais quelque chose me dérange. En effet, j'ai de nombreux "dossier" imap et de nombreux filtres pour classer automatiquement mes emails dans les bon dossier. Le soucis c'est que "Mail" de Apple ne m'affiche les messages non lus que pour la boite de reception.

Du coup, pour savoir si j'ai des mails non lus dans un dossier, je suis obligé de me rendre dans ce dossier. Un peu bancale non ?

Avez-vous une solution a ce soucis ?

Merci d'avance


----------

